# Geforce 420MX/DirectX problem HELP PLZ



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm having serious problems with directx when trying 
to play any game at all. I tried mostly with Tombraider 4 
and 5. Please help me! here comes a description:
After I managed to play tr4 for a while after the patches 
that is, one day the computer came up with this 
message "could not set up direktx." I tried everything 
including direktx diagnostics. Nothing worked, the test 
buttons for 3D and the other one underneath was available 
but activate/deactivate buttons were not. I did the tests 
and everything seemed to work. Also all the files for 
direktx were there. But none of the games could find 
direktx. It was possible to start the game through the 
software acceleration but only windowed. Then at some 
point (I don't remember excatly what I did) probably 
after installing service pack 1 for XP or the new driver 
for the nVIDEA card, from their site, the option to run 
the game in hardware acceleration mode was availble and 
the tr5 worked perfectly - for a while. But then, the 
same afternoon, after putting the computer in the suspend 
mode, it froozed. It took several attempts to restart and 
the computer stabilized but the direktx had lost the 
previous configurations. After that point nothing seems 
to work with direktx. We attepted to uninstall and 
reinstall different videodrivers, including the last one 
without sucess. We thought that there was a driver or a file 
that the direktx need in order to communicate with the 
card, but we don't know which one it is so we can locate 
it. And we cannot take away the direktx files in order to 
reinstall them

As a test we tried to install microsofts motorcross madness 2.
After the installation tha game too had problems but at some point
a dialog came upp asking what alternative it will use for the video
There were 2 alternatives for the some video device Nvidia 420 MX.
Chosing any of them made the game play normally ... untill the next
time the system rebooted. We looked then ine the Systems information
and found this information:


I/O-port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	PCI bus
I/O-port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	DMA-styrenhet

I/O-port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller
I/O-port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

IRQ 10	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 10	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
IRQ 10	Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller

IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
IRQ 16	Generic SoftK56

Minnesadress 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus
Minnesadress 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller
Minnesadress 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

I/O-port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller
I/O-port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

Minnesadress 0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller
Minnesadress 0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

Minnesadress 0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller
Minnesadress 0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420


is that normal or is that the problem?
an other thing is that in the device manager there are three different monitors
my actual Samtron and two other ones named standard.
Please if anybody has any ideas ... we are at loss.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

What is the version of Video driver that you have?

Go to the Device Manager, rightclick on your video card under Display. Choose Properties and then Driver tab.

I'm assuming that you have DirectX 8.0 installed, but just to be sure, go to DXDIAG again, and look in the first tab.

As for the Hardware Acceleration, have you tried dropping it a notch to the left, and see if that makes a difference?

Also, lets see what you have running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, go here and download AddAware http://tomcoyote.com/lsindex.html

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Regards

eddie


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

Ok, here it goes:

nVIDEA version 3.0.8.2

About moving the Hardware acceleration... I tried all accelations until no accelation at all.

I don't know excatly which is startup here because by operative system is in Swedish. Since the file is too big I'll send it in portions. See next posts

And here is the scan results:


Scan initialized on 2002-10-09 11:33:22.
(AAW release 5.83, referencefile 029-15.06.2002)
=================================================


Started memory scan
====================
Running processes:

#:1 : smss.exe

#:2 : winlogon.exe

#:3 : services.exe

#:4 : lsass.exe

#:5 : svchost.exe

#:6 : svchost.exe

#:7 : explorer.exe

#:8 : spoolsv.exe

#:9 : zlh.exe

#:10 : incd.exe

#:11 : realsched.exe

#:12 : ctfmon.exe

#:13 : msmsgs.exe

#:14 : rundll32.exe

#:15 : sagent2.exe

#:16 : mdm.exe

#:17 : mnmsrvc.exe

#:18 : zanda.exe

#:19 : nvsvc32.exe

#:20 : rundll32.exe

#:21 : svchost.exe

#:22 : nymse.exe

#:23 : nvcsched.exe

#:24 : nvcoas.exe

#:25 : cclaw.exe

#:26 : icq.exe

#:27 : rnathchk.exe

#:28 : msn6.exe

#:29 : acrord32.exe

#:30 : iexplore.exe

#:31 : ad-aware.exe

Memory scan result:
Total modules found:31
Suspicious modules found:0


Started registry scan
======================
Alexa key:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\internet explorer\extensions\{c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a}\


Started extended registry scan
===============================


Registry scan result:
Suspicious keys found : 1



Scanning finished
==================
Suspicious modules found:0
Suspicious keys found : 1
Suspicious folders found:0
Suspicious files found:0
=========================
Components ignored:0
Total components found:1


About the refupdate - I could't connect. I guess the network is down.. I'll try later.

Thanks for your willingness to help me! I really appriciate it 
/disa


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

Systeminformationsrapporten skrevs: 10/09/02 11:57:53
Datornamn: EOS-1972C9S21CI
[Systemöversikt]

Objekt	Värde	
Operativsystemets namn	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition	
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 1 build 2600	
Operativsystemets tillverkare	Microsoft Corporation	
Datornamn	EOS-1972C9S21CI	
Datortillverkare	Fujitsu Siemens	
Datormodell	MS-6380V3	
Datortyp	X86-baserad dator	
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 6 Stepping 2 AuthenticAMD ~1599 Mhz	
BIOS-version och -datum	Award Software International, Inc. 6.00 PG, 2002-02-26	
SMBIOS-version	2.2	
Windows-katalog	C:\WINDOWS	
Systemkatalog	C:\WINDOWS\System32	
Startenhet	\Device\HarddiskVolume1	
Nationella inställningar	Sverige	
HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer)	Version = "5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)"	
Användarnamn	EOS-1972C9S21CI\fuj	
Tidszon	Västeuropa, sommartid	
Sammanlagt fysiskt minne	256.00 MB	
Tillgängligt fysiskt minne	44.45 MB	
Sammanlagt virtuellt minne	874.02 MB	
Tillgängligt virtuellt minne	429.66 MB	
Växlingsfilsutrymme	618.53 MB	
Växlingsfil	C:\pagefile.sys

[Maskinvaruresurser]

[Konflikter/delning]

Resurs	Enhet	
I/O-port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	PCI bus	
I/O-port 0x00000000-0x00000CF7	DMA-styrenhet

I/O-port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	
I/O-port 0x000003C0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

IRQ 10	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	
IRQ 10	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	
IRQ 10	Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller

IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	
IRQ 16	Generic SoftK56

Minnesadress 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus	
Minnesadress 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	
Minnesadress 0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

I/O-port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	
I/O-port 0x000003B0-0x000003BB	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

Minnesadress 0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	
Minnesadress 0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

Minnesadress 0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	
Minnesadress 0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420

[DMA]

Resurs	Enhet	Status	
Kanal 4	DMA-styrenhet	OK	
Kanal 2	Standarddiskettstyrenhet	OK	
Kanal 3	ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)	OK

[Användarkonfigurerad maskinvara]

Enhet	PNP-enhetens ID

[I/O]

Resurs	Enhet	Status	
0x00000000-0x00000CF7	PCI bus	OK	
0x00000000-0x00000CF7	DMA-styrenhet	OK	
0x00000D00-0x00003FFF	PCI bus	OK	
0x00004100-0x00004FFF	PCI bus	OK	
0x00005010-0x0000FFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0x000003B0-0x000003BB	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	OK	
0x000003B0-0x000003BB	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
0x000003C0-0x000003DF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	OK	
0x000003C0-0x000003DF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
0x00009000-0x000090FF	Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	OK	
0x00009400-0x000094FF	Adaptec AHA-2940AU PCI SCSI-styrenhet	OK	
0x00009800-0x00009807	Generic SoftK56	OK	
0x00000A79-0x00000A79	ISAPNP Read Data Port	OK	
0x00000279-0x00000279	ISAPNP Read Data Port	OK	
0x00000274-0x00000277	ISAPNP Read Data Port	OK	
0x00009C00-0x00009C0F	VIA Bus Master IDE Controller	OK	
0x000001F0-0x000001F7	Primär IDE-kanal	OK	
0x000003F6-0x000003F6	Primär IDE-kanal	OK	
0x00000170-0x00000177	Sekundär IDE-kanal	OK	
0x00000376-0x00000376	Sekundär IDE-kanal	OK	
0x0000A000-0x0000A01F	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	OK	
0x0000A400-0x0000A41F	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	OK	
0x0000AC00-0x0000ACFF	Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller	OK	
0x00000010-0x0000001F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000022-0x0000003F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000044-0x0000005F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000062-0x00000063	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000065-0x0000006F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000074-0x0000007F	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000091-0x00000093	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x000000A2-0x000000BF	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x000000E0-0x000000EF	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x000004D0-0x000004D1	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000294-0x00000297	Motherboard resources	OK	
0x00000020-0x00000021	Programmable interrupt controller	OK	
0x000000A0-0x000000A1	Programmable interrupt controller	OK	
0x00000080-0x00000090	DMA-styrenhet	OK	
0x00000094-0x0000009F	DMA-styrenhet	OK	
0x000000C0-0x000000DF	DMA-styrenhet	OK	
0x00000040-0x00000043	System timer	OK	
0x00000070-0x00000073	System CMOS/real time clock	OK	
0x00000061-0x00000061	System speaker	OK	
0x000000F0-0x000000FF	Numeric data processor	OK	
0x000003F2-0x000003F5	Standarddiskettstyrenhet	OK	
0x000003F7-0x000003F7	Standarddiskettstyrenhet	OK	
0x000003F8-0x000003FF	Kommunikationsport (COM1)	OK	
0x000002F8-0x000002FF	Kommunikationsport (COM2)	OK	
0x00000378-0x0000037F	ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)	OK	
0x00000778-0x0000077B	ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)	OK	
0x00000B78-0x00000B7B	ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)	OK	
0x00000F78-0x00000F7B	ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)	OK	
0x00000060-0x00000060	101/102-tangenters eller Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK	
0x00000064-0x00000064	101/102-tangenters eller Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK	
0x00000200-0x00000207	Standardspelport	OK	
0x00000330-0x00000331	MPU-401-kompatibel MIDI-enhet	OK

[IRQ-användning]

Resurs	Enhet	Status	
IRQ 11	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	OK	
IRQ 16	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
IRQ 16	Generic SoftK56	OK	
IRQ 17	Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	OK	
IRQ 18	Adaptec AHA-2940AU PCI SCSI-styrenhet	OK	
IRQ 14	Primär IDE-kanal	OK	
IRQ 15	Sekundär IDE-kanal	OK	
IRQ 10	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	OK	
IRQ 10	VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	OK	
IRQ 10	Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller	OK	
IRQ 0	System timer	OK	
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK	
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK	
IRQ 6	Standarddiskettstyrenhet	OK	
IRQ 4	Kommunikationsport (COM1)	OK	
IRQ 3	Kommunikationsport (COM2)	OK	
IRQ 12	PS/2-kompatibel mus	OK	
IRQ 1	101/102-tangenters eller Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK	
IRQ 5	MPU-401-kompatibel MIDI-enhet	OK

[Minne]

Resurs	Enhet	Status	
0xD0800-0xD3FFF	System board	OK	
0xF0000-0xF7FFF	System board	OK	
0xF8000-0xFBFFF	System board	OK	
0xFC000-0xFFFFF	System board	OK	
0xFFF0000-0xFFFFFFF	System board	OK	
0xFFFF0000-0xFFFFFFFF	System board	OK	
0x0000-0x9FFFF	System board	OK	
0x100000-0xFFEFFFF	System board	OK	
0xFEC00000-0xFEC00FFF	System board	OK	
0xFEE00000-0xFEE00FFF	System board	OK	
0xFFF80000-0xFFFEFFFF	System board	OK	
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	OK	
0xA0000-0xBFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
0xC0000-0xDFFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0x10000000-0xFFEFFFFF	PCI bus	OK	
0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	OK	
0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	OK	
0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
0xD0000000-0xD3FFFFFF	VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	OK	
0xD8000000-0xD807FFFF	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	OK	
0xDF011000-0xDF0110FF	Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	OK	
0xDF010000-0xDF010FFF	Adaptec AHA-2940AU PCI SCSI-styrenhet	OK	
0xDF000000-0xDF00FFFF	Generic SoftK56	OK


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

[Ljud-CODEC]

Codec	Tillverkare	Beskrivning	Status	Fil	Version	Storlek	Skapad	
c:\windows\system32\iac25_32.ax	Intel Corporation	Indeo® audio software	OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IAC25_32.AX	2.05.53	195.00 kB (199_680 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\sl_anet.acm	Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.	Sipro Lab Telecom Audio Codec	OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\SL_ANET.ACM	3.02	84.00 kB (86_016 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	
c:\windows\system32\msaud32.acm	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Media Audio	OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSAUD32.ACM	8.00.00.4487	288.00 kB (294_912 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	
c:\windows\system32\msg723.acm	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSG723.ACM	4.4.3400	116.00 kB (118_784 byte)	2002-08-20 18:20	
c:\windows\system32\msg711.acm	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSG711.ACM	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	9.00 kB (9_216 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\msadp32.acm	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSADP32.ACM	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	13.00 kB (13_312 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	
c:\windows\system32\l3codeca.acm	Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS	Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec	OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\L3CODECA.ACM	1, 9, 0, 0305	284.00 kB (290_816 byte)	2002-10-05 18:25	
c:\windows\system32\tssoft32.acm	DSP GROUP, INC. OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\TSSOFT32.ACM	1.01	8.00 kB (8_192 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\msgsm32.acm	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSM32.ACM	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	19.50 kB (19_968 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\imaadp32.acm	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IMAADP32.ACM	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	14.50 kB (14_848 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24

[Video-CODEC]

Codec	Tillverkare	Beskrivning	Status	Fil	Version	Storlek	Skapad	
c:\windows\system32\msh263.drv	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSH263.DRV	4.4.3400	280.00 kB (286_720 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	
c:\windows\system32\ir32_32.dll	Intel(R) Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IR32_32.DLL	Inte tillgängligt	194.50 kB (199_168 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\msvidc32.dll	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSVIDC32.DLL	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	25.00 kB (25_600 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\tsbyuv.dll	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\TSBYUV.DLL	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	8.00 kB (8_192 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	
c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSYUV.DLL	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	16.00 kB (16_384 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	
c:\windows\system32\ir41_32.ax	Intel Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IR41_32.AX	4.51.16.03	828.50 kB (848_384 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\ir50_32.dll	Intel Corporation	Indeo® video 5.10	OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IR50_32.DLL	R.5.10.15.2.55	737.50 kB (755_200 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\iccvid.dll	Radius Inc. OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\ICCVID.DLL	1.10.0.6	108.00 kB (110_592 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
c:\windows\system32\msrle32.dll	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRLE32.DLL	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	10.00 kB (10_240 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	
c:\windows\system32\iyuv_32.dll	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\IYUV_32.DLL	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	44.50 kB (45_568 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	
c:\windows\system32\msh261.drv	Microsoft Corporation OK	C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSH261.DRV	4.4.3400	180.00 kB (184_320 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29

[CD-ROM-enhet]

Objekt	Värde	
Enhet	D:	
Beskrivning	CD-ROM-enhet	
Media är inläst	Nej	
Medietyp	CD-ROM	
Namn	LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163	
Tillverkare	(Standard-CD-ROM-enheter)	
Status	OK	
Överföringshastighet	Inte tillgängligt	
SCSI-måls-ID	0	
PNP-enhets-ID	IDE\CDROMLITEON_DVD-ROM_LTD163___________________GIH3____\5&2DFCC752&0&0.0.0	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 46.38 kB (47_488 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

Enhet	E:	
Beskrivning	CD-ROM-enhet	
Media är inläst	Nej	
Medietyp	CD-ROM	
Namn	CyberDrv CW058D CD-R/RW	
Tillverkare	(Standard-CD-ROM-enheter)	
Status	OK	
Överföringshastighet	Inte tillgängligt	
SCSI-måls-ID	1	
PNP-enhets-ID	IDE\CDROMCYBERDRV_CW058D_CD-R/RW_________________100D____\5&2DFCC752&0&0.1.0	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 46.38 kB (47_488 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

[Ljudenhet]

Objekt	Värde	
Namn	Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller	
Tillverkare	Avance	
Status	OK	
PNP-enhets-ID	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_53601462&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&8D	
I/O-port	0x0000AC00-0x0000ACFF	
IRQ-kanal	IRQ 10	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\alcxwdm.sys (5.10.3810, 271.45 kB (277_964 byte), 2002-09-19 18:20)

[Bildskärm]

Objekt	Värde	
Namn	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	
PNP-enhets-ID	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_10E31554&REV_A3\4&618BA55&0&0008	
Korttyp	GeForce4 MX 420, NVIDIA-kompatibel	
Beskrivning	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	
RAM på kortet	64.00 MB (67_108_864 byte)	
Installerad drivrutin	nv4_disp.dll	
Drivrutinens version	6.13.10.3082	
INF-fil	oem10.inf (avsnittet nv4)	
Färgplan	1	
Poster i färgtabellen 4294967296	
Upplösning	1024 x 768 x 60 hertz	
Bitar per bildpunkt	32	
Minnesadress	0xDC000000-0xDDFFFFFF	
Minnesadress	0xD4000000-0xDBFFFFFF	
Minnesadress	0xD8000000-0xD807FFFF	
IRQ-kanal	IRQ 16	
I/O-port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB	
I/O-port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF	
Minnesadress	0xA0000-0xBFFFF	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys (6.13.10.3082, 958.46 kB (981_466 byte), 2002-07-16 12:16)

[IR-enheter]

Objekt	Värde

[Indata]

[Tangentbord]

Objekt	Värde	
Beskrivning	101/102-tangenters eller Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	
Namn	Avancerat (101 eller 102 tangenter)	
Layout	0000041D	
PNP-enhets-ID	ACPI\PNP0303\3&61AAA01&0	
Antal funktionstangenter	12	
I/O-port	0x00000060-0x00000060	
I/O-port	0x00000064-0x00000064	
IRQ-kanal	IRQ 1	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 49.88 kB (51_072 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

[Pekdon]

Objekt	Värde	
Maskinvarutyp	PS/2-kompatibel mus	
Antal knappar	3	
Status	OK	
PNP-enhets-ID	ACPI\PNP0F13\3&61AAA01&0	
Energisparfunktioner stöds	Nej	
Tröskelvärde för dubbelklickning	6	
Höger- eller vänsterhänt	Högerhandshantering	
IRQ-kanal	IRQ 12	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 49.88 kB (51_072 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

[Modem]

Objekt	Värde	
Namn	Generic SoftK56	
Beskrivning	Generic SoftK56	
Enhets-ID	PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F00&SUBSYS_8D88122D&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&48	
Enhetstyp	Internal Modem	
Ansluten till	COM3	
Svarsläge	Inte tillgängligt	
PNP-enhets-ID	PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F00&SUBSYS_8D88122D&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&48	
Providernamn	Microsoft	
Sökväg till modemets INF-fil	mdmcxsft.inf	
Modemets avsnitt i INF-filen	ModemX2000	
Blindning inaktiverat	X4	
Blindning aktiverat	X3	
Komprimering inaktiverat	+DS=0;	
Komprimering aktiverat	+DS=3;	
Felkontroll framtvingat	+ES=3,2,4;	
Felkontroll inaktiverat	+ES=1,0,1;	
Felkontroll aktiverat	+ES=3,0,2;	
Flödeskontroll genom maskinvara	+IFC=2,2;	
Flödeskontroll inaktiverat	+IFC=0,0;	
Flödeskontroll genom programvara	+IFC=1,1;	
DCB	&#x001c;	
Standard	<	
Timeout för inaktivitet	Inte tillgängligt	
Modulering - Bell	Inte tillgängligt	
Modulering - CCITT	Inte tillgängligt	
Prefix	AT	
Puls	P	
Återställ	ATZ<cr>	
Nyckelnamnssvar	Generic SoftK56::Generic::Microsoft	
Högtalarläge aktiverat vid uppringning	M1	
Högtalarläge inaktiverat	M0	
Högtalarläge aktiverat	M2	
Högtalarläge för installation	M3	
Högtalarvolym - hög	L3	
Högtalarvolym - låg	L0	
Högtalarvolym - mellan	L2	
Strängformat	Inte tillgängligt	
Avslutare	<cr>	
Ton	T	
Minnesadress	0xDF000000-0xDF00FFFF	
I/O-port	0x00009800-0x00009807	
IRQ-kanal	IRQ 16

[Nätverk]

[Nätverkskort]

Objekt	Värde	
Namn	[00000001] Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	
Korttyp	Ethernet 802.3	
Produkttyp	Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	PCI\VEN_1113&DEV_1211&SUBSYS_92111113&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&30	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	1	
Tjänstnamn	RTL8139	
IP-adress	213.66.202.193	
IP-nät	255.255.255.0	
Standard-gateway för IP	213.66.202.1	
DHCP är aktiverat	Ja	
DHCP-server	10.0.114.1	
DHCP-lånet upphör	2002-10-09 12:11	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	2002-10-09 11:51	
MAC-adress	00:30:F1:32:F7:57	
I/O-port	0x00009000-0x000090FF	
Minnesadress	0xDF011000-0xDF0110FF	
IRQ-kanal	IRQ 17	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtl8139.sys (5.396.0530.2001, 22.53 kB (23_070 byte), 2002-08-20 19:41)

Namn	[00000002] RAS Async Adapter	
Korttyp	Inte tillgängligt	
Produkttyp	RAS Async Adapter	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	Inte tillgängligt	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	2	
Tjänstnamn	AsyncMac	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	Inte tillgängligt

Namn	[00000003] Miniport för paketschemaläggning	
Korttyp	Ethernet 802.3	
Produkttyp	Miniport för paketschemaläggning	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	3	
Tjänstnamn 
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	00:30:F1:32:F7:57	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 64.50 kB (66_048 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

Namn	[00000004] WAN Miniport (L2TP)	
Korttyp	Inte tillgängligt	
Produkttyp	WAN Miniport (L2TP)	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	4	
Tjänstnamn	Rasl2tp	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 47.25 kB (48_384 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

Namn	[00000005] WAN Miniport (PPTP)	
Korttyp	WAN (Wide Area Network)	
Produkttyp	WAN Miniport (PPTP)	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	5	
Tjänstnamn	PptpMiniport	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	50:50:54:50:30:30	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 45.25 kB (46_336 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

Namn	[00000006] WAN Miniport (PPPOE)	
Korttyp	WAN (Wide Area Network)	
Produkttyp	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	6	
Tjänstnamn	RasPppoe	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	33:50:6F:45:30:30	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 38.00 kB (38_912 byte), 2001-09-07 14:00)

Namn	[00000007] Direkt parallell	
Korttyp	Inte tillgängligt	
Produkttyp	Direkt parallell	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	7	
Tjänstnamn	Raspti	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys (5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148), 16.13 kB (16_512 byte), 2001-09-07 14:00)

Namn	[00000008] WAN Miniport (IP)	
Korttyp	Inte tillgängligt	
Produkttyp	WAN Miniport (IP)	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	8	
Tjänstnamn	NdisWan	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 85.50 kB (87_552 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

Namn	[00000009] Miniport för paketschemaläggning	
Korttyp	Ethernet 802.3	
Produkttyp	Miniport för paketschemaläggning	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	9	
Tjänstnamn 
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Nej	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	F6:A7:20:52:41:53	
Drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 64.50 kB (66_048 byte), 2002-09-30 22:50)

Namn	[00000010] Microsoft TV/Video-anslutning	
Korttyp	Inte tillgängligt	
Produkttyp	Microsoft TV/Video-anslutning	
Installerat	Ja	
PNP-enhets-ID	Inte tillgängligt	
Senaste återställning	2002-10-09 01:45	
Index	10	
Tjänstnamn	NdisIP	
IP-adress	Inte tillgängligt	
IP-nät	Inte tillgängligt	
Standard-gateway för IP	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP är aktiverat	Ja	
DHCP-server	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet upphör	Inte tillgängligt	
DHCP-lånet erhölls	Inte tillgängligt	
MAC-adress	Inte tillgängligt


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

[Programmiljö]

[Systemdrivrutiner]

Namn	Beskrivning	Fil	Typ	Startad	Startläge	Tillstånd	Status	Felkontroll	Paus accepteras	Stopp accepteras	
abiosdsk	Abiosdsk	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
abp480n5	abp480n5	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
acpi	Microsoft ACPI Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpi.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
acpiec	ACPIEC	c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
adpu160m	adpu160m	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
aec	Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
afd	AFD Networking Support Environment	c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
aha154x	Aha154x	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
aic78u2	aic78u2	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
aic78xx	aic78xx	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aic78xx.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
alcxwdm	Service for Avance AC97 Audio (WDM)	c:\windows\system32\drivers\alcxwdm.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
aliide	AliIde	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
amsint	amsint	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
asc	asc	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
asc3350p	asc3350p	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
asc3550	asc3550	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
aspi32	Aspi32	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aspi32.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
asyncmac	RAS Asynchronous Media Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
atapi	Standard-IDE/ESDI-hårddiskstyrenhet	c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
atdisk	Atdisk	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
atmarpc	ATM ARP Client Protocol	c:\windows\system32\drivers\atmarpc.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
audstub	Ljud-stub-drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\audstub.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
basic2	basic2	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_bsc2.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
beep	Beep	c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
bsstor	InCD Storage Helper Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bsstor.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
bsudf	InCD UDF Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\bsudf.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
camdrv30	Philips ToUcam XS	c:\windows\system32\drivers\camdrv30.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
cbidf2k	cbidf2k	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ccdecode	Avkodare för dold textning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ccdecode.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
cd20xrnt	cd20xrnt	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
cdaudio	Cdaudio	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdaudio.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	System	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
cdfs	Cdfs	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdfs.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Inaktiverad	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
cdrom	CD-ROM-drivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
changer	Changer	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	System	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
cmdide	CmdIde	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
cpqarray	Cpqarray	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
dac960nt	dac960nt Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
disk	Diskdrivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
dmboot	dmboot	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
dmio	dmio	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmio.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
dmload	dmload	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmload.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
dmusic	Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmusic.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
dpti2o	dpti2o	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
drmkaud	Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler	c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
fallback	Fallback	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_fall.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
fastfat	Fastfat	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Inaktiverad	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
fdc	Drivrutin för diskettstyrenhet	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
fips	Fips	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fips.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
flpydisk	Diskettdrivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
fsks	Fsks	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_fsks.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
ftdisk	Volume Manager Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ftdisk.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
gameenum	Spelportsuppräknare	c:\windows\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
gpc	Generic Packet Classifier	c:\windows\system32\drivers\msgpc.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
hpn	hpn	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
hpt3xx	hpt3xx	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
hsf_msft	hsf_msft	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_msft.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
i2omgmt	i2omgmt	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	System	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
i2omp	i2omp	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
i8042prt	Drivrutin för i8042 Keyboard och PS/2 Mouse Port	c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
imapi	Imapi	c:\windows\system32\drivers\imapi.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
ini910u	ini910u	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
intelide	IntelIde	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ipfilterdriver	IP Traffic Filter Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ipinip	IP in IP Tunnel Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipinip.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ipnat	IP Network Address Translator	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ipsec	IPSEC driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ipsec.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
irenum	Tjänst för IR-uppräkning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
isapnp	PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Kritiskt	Nej	Ja	
k56	K56	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_k56k.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
kbdclass	Tangentbordsklassdrivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
kmixer	Microsoft Kernel-wave-ljudMixer	c:\windows\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ksecdd	KSecDD	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
lbrtfdc	lbrtfdc	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	System	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
mnmdd	mnmdd	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
modem	Modem	c:\windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
mouclass	Musklassdrivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
mountmgr	Mount Point Manager	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
mraid35x	mraid35x	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
mrxdav	Klientomdirigerare för WebDav	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
mrxsmb	MRXSMB	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
msfs	Msfs	c:\windows\system32\drivers\msfs.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
mskssrv	Tjänstproxy för Microsoft-direktuppspelning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mskssrv.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
mspclock	Klockproxy för Microsoft-direktuppspelning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspclock.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
mspqm	Kvalitetshanteringsproxy för Microsoft-direktuppspelning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mspqm.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
mstee	Tee/Sink-to-Sink-konverterare för Microsoft-direktuppspelning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mstee.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ms_mpu401	Drivrutin för Microsoft MPU-401 MIDI UART	c:\windows\system32\drivers\msmpu401.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
mup	Mup	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mup.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
nabtsfec	NABTS/FEC VBI Codec	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nabtsfec.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ndis	NDIS System Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ndisip	Microsoft TV/Video-anslutning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisip.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ndiskio	Ndiskio	\??\c:\norman\nvc\nse\ndiskio.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ndistapi	Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndistapi.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ndisuio	NDIS-protokoll för I/O i användarläge	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisuio.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ndiswan	Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ndproxy	NDIS Proxy	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
netbios	NetBIOS-gränssnitt	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbios.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
netbt	NetBios over Tcpip	c:\windows\system32\drivers\netbt.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
npfs	Npfs	c:\windows\system32\drivers\npfs.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ntfs	Ntfs	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Inaktiverad	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
null	Null	c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
nv	nv	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
nvcfsr	nvcfsr	\??\c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcfsr.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
nvcoafl5	nvcoafl5	\??\c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcoafl5.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
nvcoaft5	nvcoaft5	\??\c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcoaft5.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
nvcoarc5	nvcoarc5	\??\c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcoarc5.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
nwlnkflt	IPX Traffic Filter Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkflt.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
nwlnkfwd	IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nwlnkfwd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
parport	Drivrutin för parallellport	c:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
partmgr	Partition Manager	c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
parvdm	ParVdm	c:\windows\system32\drivers\parvdm.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
pci	PCI Bus Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Kritiskt	Nej	Ja	
pcidump	PCIDump	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	System	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
pciide	PCIIde	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
pcmcia	Pcmcia	c:\windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
pdcomp	PDCOMP	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
pdframe	PDFRAME	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
pdreli	PDRELI	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
pdrframe	PDRFRAME	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
perc2	perc2	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
perc2hib	perc2hib	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
pptpminiport	WAN Miniport (PPTP)	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
processor	Processordrivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
psched	QoS Packet Scheduler	c:\windows\system32\drivers\psched.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ptilink	Direct Parallel Link Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ptilink.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
ql1080	ql1080	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ql10wnt	Ql10wnt	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ql12160	ql12160	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ql1240	ql1240	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ql1280	ql1280	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
rasacd	Remote Access Auto Connection Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasacd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
rasl2tp	WAN Miniport (L2TP)	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
raspppoe	Remote Access PPPOE Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
raspti	Direkt parallell	c:\windows\system32\drivers\raspti.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
rdbss	Rdbss	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
rdpcdd	RDPCDD	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpcdd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
rdpwd	RDPWD	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
redbook	Filterdrivrutin för uppspelning av digitalt CD-ljud	c:\windows\system32\drivers\redbook.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
rksample	Rksample	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_samp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
rtl8139	Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)-based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\rtl8139.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
secdrv	Secdrv	c:\windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
serenum	Serenum-filterdrivrutin	c:\windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
serial	Drivrutin för seriell port	c:\windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
sfloppy	Sfloppy	c:\windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	System	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
simbad	Simbad	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
slip	BDA Slip De-Framer	c:\windows\system32\drivers\slip.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
softfax	SoftFax	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_faxx.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
sparrow	Sparrow	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
splitter	Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter	c:\windows\system32\drivers\splitter.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
sr	Drivrutin för filter för Systemåterställning	c:\windows\system32\drivers\sr.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
srv	Srv	c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
streamip	BDA IPSink	c:\windows\system32\drivers\streamip.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
swenum	Software Bus Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
swmidi	Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer	c:\windows\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
symc810	symc810	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
symc8xx	symc8xx	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
sym_hi	sym_hi	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
sym_u3	sym_u3	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
sysaudio	Microsoft Kernelsystemljudenhet	c:\windows\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
tcpip	TCP/IP Protocol Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
tdpipe	TDPIPE	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
tdtcp	TDTCP	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
termdd	Terminal Device Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
tones	Tones	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_tone.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
toside	TosIde	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
udfs	Udfs	c:\windows\system32\drivers\udfs.sys	Filsystemsdrivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
ultra	ultra	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Inaktiverad	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
update	Microcode Update Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\update.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
usbhub	USB2-aktiverat nav	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
usbscan	Drivrutin för USB-skanner	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej	
usbuhci	Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
v124	V124	c:\windows\system32\drivers\hsf_v124.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Automatisk	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
vgasave	VGA-bildskärmsstyrenhet.	c:\windows\system32\drivers\vga.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	System	Körs	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Ja	
viaagp	VIA AGP Bus Filter	c:\windows\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
viaide	ViaIde	c:\windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
volsnap	VolSnap	c:\windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Uppstart	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
wanarp	Remote Access IP ARP Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
wdica	WDICA	Inte tillgängligt	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Ignorera	Nej	Nej	
wdmaud	Drivrutin för Microsoft WINMM WDM-ljudkompatibilitet	c:\windows\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Ja	Manuell	Körs	OK	Normalt	Nej	Ja	
wstcodec	Teletext-codec för världsstandard	c:\windows\system32\drivers\wstcodec.sys	Kernel-drivrutin	Nej	Manuell	Stoppad	OK	Normalt	Nej	Nej

[Signerade drivrutiner]

Enhetsnamn	Signerad	Enhetsklass	Version	Datum	Tillverkare	INF-filens namn	Drivrutinens namn	Enhets-ID	
Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	HTREE\ROOT\0	
ACPI Uniprocessor PC	Ja	COMPUTER	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standarddatorer)	hal.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\ACPI_HAL\0000	
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	acpi.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0	
Processor	Ja	PROCESSOR	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standardprocessortyper)	cpu.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\AUTHENTICAMD_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_6\_0	
ACPI Fan	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&DABA3FF&0	
ACPI Thermal Zone	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\THERMALZONE\THRM	
ACPI Power Button	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&DABA3FF&0	
ACPI Sleep Button	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0C0E\2&DABA3FF&0	
System board	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0C01\2&DABA3FF&0	
PCI bus	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0A03\2&DABA3FF&0	
VIA Tech CPU to PCI Bridge	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	VIA	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3099&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&00	
VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	VIA	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B099&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08	
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420	Ja	DISPLAY	3.0.8.2	2002-07-16	NVIDIA	oem10.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0172&SUBSYS_10E31554&REV_A3\4&618BA55&0&0008	
Standardbildskärm	Ja	MONITOR	5.1.2001.0	2001-06-06	(Standardbildskärmstyper)	monitor.inf	Inte tillgängligt	DISPLAY\DEFAULT_MONITOR\5&5CCAD4E&3&113377A1&01&00	
Standardbildskärm	Ja	MONITOR	5.1.2001.0	2001-06-06	(Standardbildskärmstyper)	monitor.inf	Inte tillgängligt	DISPLAY\DEFAULT_MONITOR\5&5CCAD4E&3&1133779A&01&00	
Samsung SAMTRON 5Ei	Ja	MONITOR	5.1.2001.0	2001-06-06	Samsung	monitor7.inf	Inte tillgängligt	DISPLAY\SAM2C35\5&5CCAD4E&3&11335577&01&00	
Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter	Ja	NET	5.396.530.2001	2001-07-01	ACCTON	netrtsnt.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1113&DEV_1211&SUBSYS_92111113&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&30	
Adaptec AHA-2940AU PCI SCSI-styrenhet	Ja	SCSIADAPTER	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	Adaptec	pnpscsi.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_9004&DEV_6178&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&38	
Nikon LS-1000 SCSI Scanner Device	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	SCSI\SCANNER&VEN_NIKON&PROD_LS-1000&REV_1.06\4&15ECB32&0&050	
Generic SoftK56	Ja	MODEM	5.0.0.2	2001-07-01	Generic	mdmcxsft.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F00&SUBSYS_8D88122D&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&48	
VIA Tech PCI to ISA bridge	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	VIA	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3074&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&88	
ISAPNP Read Data Port	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ISAPNP\READDATAPORT\0	
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller	Ja	HDC	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	VIA Technologies, Inc.	mshdc.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\3&61AAA01&0&89	
Primär IDE-kanal	Ja	HDC	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standard-IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter)	mshdc.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCIIDE\IDECHANNEL\4&127A70AC&0&0	
Diskenhet	Ja	DISKDRIVE	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standarddiskenheter)	disk.inf	Inte tillgängligt	IDE\DISKSAMSUNG_SV6003H_________________________QQ100-09\34303032314A5445313239373630202020202020	
Diskenhet	Ja	DISKDRIVE	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standarddiskenheter)	disk.inf	Inte tillgängligt	IDE\DISKFUJITSU_MPC3032AT_______________________6018____\5&1B4316AD&0&0.1.0	
Sekundär IDE-kanal	Ja	HDC	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standard-IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter)	mshdc.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCIIDE\IDECHANNEL\4&127A70AC&0&1	
CD-ROM-enhet	Ja	CDROM	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standard-CD-ROM-enheter)	cdrom.inf	Inte tillgängligt	IDE\CDROMLITEON_DVD-ROM_LTD163___________________GIH3____\5&2DFCC752&0&0.0.0	
CD-ROM-enhet	Ja	CDROM	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standard-CD-ROM-enheter)	cdrom.inf	Inte tillgängligt	IDE\CDROMCYBERDRV_CW058D_CD-R/RW_________________100D____\5&2DFCC752&0&0.1.0	
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	Ja	USB	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	VIA Technologies	usbport.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1B\3&61AAA01&0&8A	
USB-rotnav (hub)	Ja	USB	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(USB-standardvärdstyrenhet)	usbport.inf	Inte tillgängligt	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&84E02D0&0	
Philips ToUcam XS	Ja	IMAGE	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Philips	camvid30.inf	Inte tillgängligt	USB\VID_05A9&PID_0518\5&3342BE81&0&2	
VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller	Ja	USB	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	VIA Technologies	usbport.inf	Inte tillgängligt	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1B\3&61AAA01&0&8B	
USB-rotnav (hub)	Ja	USB	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(USB-standardvärdstyrenhet)	usbport.inf	Inte tillgängligt	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&A6BADD5&0	
Avance AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller	Ja	MEDIA	5.10.0.3810	2002-01-16	Avance	oem1.inf	ALCXWDM.SYS	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_53601462&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&8D	
Motherboard resources	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0C02\1	
Programmable interrupt controller	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0000\3&61AAA01&0	
DMA-styrenhet	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0200\3&61AAA01&0	
System timer	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0100\3&61AAA01&0	
System CMOS/real time clock	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0B00\3&61AAA01&0	
System speaker	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0800\3&61AAA01&0	
Numeric data processor	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0C04\3&61AAA01&0	
Standarddiskettstyrenhet	Ja	FDC	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standarddiskettstyrenheter)	fdc.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0700\3&61AAA01&0	
Diskettenhet	Ja	FLOPPYDISK	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standarddiskettenheter)	flpydisk.inf	Inte tillgängligt	FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE\4&371082C9&0&0	
Kommunikationsport	Ja	PORTS	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardporttyper)	msports.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0501\1	
Kommunikationsport	Ja	PORTS	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardporttyper)	msports.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0501\2	
ECP-skrivarport	Ja	PORTS	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardporttyper)	msports.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0401\3&61AAA01&0	
Printer Port Logical Interface	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	LPTENUM\MICROSOFTRAWPORT\4&11086FBE&0&LPT1	
PS/2-kompatibel mus	Ja	MOUSE	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	msmouse.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0F13\3&61AAA01&0	
101/102-tangenters eller Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	Ja	KEYBOARD	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardtangentbord)	keyboard.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNP0303\3&61AAA01&0	
Standardspelport	Ja	MEDIA	5.0.0.0	1998-09-23	(Standardsystemenheter)	gameport.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\PNPB02F\3&61AAA01&0	
MPU-401-kompatibel MIDI-enhet	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	wdmaudio.inf	msmpu401.sys	ACPI\PNPB006\3&61AAA01&0	
ACPI Fixed Feature Button	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ACPI\FIXEDBUTTON\2&DABA3FF&0	
Volume Manager	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\FTDISK\0000	
Allmän volym	Ja	VOLUME	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	volume.inf	Inte tillgängligt	STORAGE\VOLUME\1&30A96598&0&SIGNATUREC6072870OFFSET7E00LENGTHDFAEE8A00	
Allmän volym	Ja	VOLUME	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	volume.inf	Inte tillgängligt	STORAGE\VOLUME\1&30A96598&0&SIGNATUREAC81615OFFSET7E00LENGTHC0EF8200	
AFD Networking Support Environment	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_AFD\0000	
Aspi32	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_ASPI32\0000	
Beep	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_BEEP\0000	
dmboot	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_DMBOOT\0000	
dmload	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_DMLOAD\0000	
Fallback	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_FALLBACK\0000	
Fips	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_FIPS\0000	
Fsks	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_FSKS\0000	
Generic Packet Classifier	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_GPC\0000	
IPSEC driver	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_IPSEC\0000	
K56	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_K56\0000	
ksecdd	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_KSECDD\0000	
mnmdd	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_MNMDD\0000	
mountmgr	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_MOUNTMGR\0000	
NDIS System Driver	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NDIS\0000	
Ndiskio	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NDISKIO\0000	
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NDISTAPI\0000	
NDIS-protokoll för I/O i användarläge	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NDISUIO\0000	
NDProxy	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NDPROXY\0000	
NetBios over Tcpip	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NETBT\0000	
Null	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NULL\0000	
nvcfsr	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NVCFSR\0000	
nvcoafl5	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NVCOAFL5\0000	
nvcoaft5	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NVCOAFT5\0000	
nvcoarc5	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_NVCOARC5\0000	
PartMgr	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_PARTMGR\0000	
ParVdm	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_PARVDM\0000	
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_RASACD\0000	
RDPCDD	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_RDPCDD\0000	
Secdrv	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_SECDRV\0000	
SoftFax	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_SOFTFAX\0000	
TCP/IP Protocol Driver	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_TCPIP\0000	
Tones	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_TONES\0000	
V124	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_V124\0000	
VgaSave	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_VGASAVE\0000	
VolSnap	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_VOLSNAP\0000	
Remote Access IP ARP Driver	Inte tillgängligt	LEGACYDRIVER	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\LEGACY_WANARP\0000	
Ljud-CODEC	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	wave.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MEDIA\MS_MMACM	
Äldre ljuddrivrutiner	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	wave.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MEDIA\MS_MMDRV	
Mediekontrollenheter	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	wave.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MEDIA\MS_MMMCI	
Äldre videoinspelningsenheter	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	wave.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MEDIA\MS_MMVCD	
Video-CODEC	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	wave.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MEDIA\MS_MMVID	
WAN Miniport (L2TP)	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netrasa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000	
WAN Miniport (IP)	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netrasa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000	
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netrasa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000	
WAN Miniport (PPTP)	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netrasa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000	
Miniport för paketschemaläggning	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netpsa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0000	
Miniport för paketschemaläggning	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netpsa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_PSCHEDMP\0001	
Direkt parallell	Ja	NET	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	netrasa.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\MS_PTIMINIPORT\0000	
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\RDP_KBD\0000	
Terminal Server Mouse Driver	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\RDP_MOU\0000	
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\SYSTEM\0000	
Drivrutin för Microsoft WINMM WDM-ljudkompatibilitet	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	wdmaudio.inf	Inte tillgängligt	SW\{CD171DE3-69E5-11D2-B56D-0000F8754380}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4}	
Microsoft Kernelsystemljudenhet	Ja	MEDIA	5.1.2535.0	2001-07-01	Microsoft	wdmaudio.inf	Inte tillgängligt	SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4}	
Microcode Update Device	Ja	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	2001-07-01	(Standardsystemenheter)	machine.inf	Inte tillgängligt	ROOT\SYSTEM\0001	
Inte tillgängligt	Nej	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	EPSON Stylus Photo 1290

[Miljövariabler]

Variabel	Värde	Användarnamn	
ComSpec	%SystemRoot%\system32\cmd.exe	<SYSTEM>	
Path	%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem	<SYSTEM>	
windir	%SystemRoot%	<SYSTEM>	
OS	Windows_NT	<SYSTEM>	
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE	x86	<SYSTEM>	
PROCESSOR_LEVEL	6	<SYSTEM>	
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER	x86 Family 6 Model 6 Stepping 2, AuthenticAMD	<SYSTEM>	
PROCESSOR_REVISION	0602	<SYSTEM>	
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS	1	<SYSTEM>	
PATHEXT	.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH	<SYSTEM>	
TEMP	%SystemRoot%\TEMP	<SYSTEM>	
TMP	%SystemRoot%\TEMP	<SYSTEM>	
TEMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	NT INSTANS\SYSTEM	
TMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	NT INSTANS\SYSTEM	
TEMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	NT INSTANS\LOKAL TJÄNST	
TMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	NT INSTANS\LOKAL TJÄNST	
TEMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	NT INSTANS\NETWORK SERVICE	
TMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	NT INSTANS\NETWORK SERVICE	
TEMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	EOS-1972C9S21CI\fuj	
TMP	%USERPROFILE%\Lokala inställningar\Temp	EOS-1972C9S21CI\fuj


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

[Aktiva program]

Namn	Sökväg	Process-ID	Prioritet	Minsta aktiva sidmängd	Största aktiva sidmängd	Starttid	Version	Storlek	Fildatum	
system idle process	Inte tillgängligt	0	0	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	
system	Inte tillgängligt	4	8	0	1413120	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	
smss.exe	c:\windows\system32\smss.exe	408	11	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	44.50 kB (45_568 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	
csrss.exe	Inte tillgängligt	472	13	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	
winlogon.exe	c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe	500	13	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	504.50 kB (516_608 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	
services.exe	c:\windows\system32\services.exe	544	9	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	99.00 kB (101_376 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
lsass.exe	c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe	580	9	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	11.50 kB (11_776 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	
svchost.exe	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	852	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	12.50 kB (12_800 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
svchost.exe	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	904	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	12.50 kB (12_800 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
svchost.exe	Inte tillgängligt	1112	8	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	
svchost.exe	Inte tillgängligt	1172	8	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	
explorer.exe	c:\windows\explorer.exe	1204	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	981.00 kB (1_004_544 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	
spoolsv.exe	c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe	1288	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	50.00 kB (51_200 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
zlh.exe	c:\norman\nvc\bin\zlh.exe	1388	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	68.00 kB (69_632 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	
incd.exe	c:\program\ahead\incd\incd.exe	1420	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	3.18.0	848.00 kB (868_352 byte)	2002-09-19 23:28	
realsched.exe	c:\program\delade filer\real\update_ob\realsched.exe	1428	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	0.1.0.1566	148.04 kB (151_597 byte)	2002-09-21 19:22	
ctfmon.exe	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	1500	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	13.00 kB (13_312 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	
msmsgs.exe	c:\program\messenger\msmsgs.exe	1508	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	4.7.0104	1.44 MB (1_511_696 byte)	2002-09-19 16:52	
rundll32.exe	c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe	1516	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	31.00 kB (31_744 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
sagent2.exe	c:\program\delade filer\epson\ebapi\sagent2.exe	1860	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	2, 1, 0, 0	88.00 kB (90_112 byte)	2002-09-20 18:43	
mdm.exe	c:\program\delade filer\microsoft shared\vs7debug\mdm.exe	1892	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	7.00.9064.9150	264.00 kB (270_336 byte)	2001-02-23 09:07	
mnmsrvc.exe	c:\windows\system32\mnmsrvc.exe	1924	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	4.4.3400	32.00 kB (32_768 byte)	2002-08-20 18:20	
zanda.exe	c:\norman\nvc\bin\zanda.exe	1984	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	260.00 kB (266_240 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	
nvsvc32.exe	c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe	1996	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	6.13.10.3082	60.00 kB (61_440 byte)	2002-07-16 12:16	
rundll32.exe	c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe	152	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	31.00 kB (31_744 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
svchost.exe	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	356	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	12.50 kB (12_800 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
nymse.exe	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nymse.exe	460	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	128.00 kB (131_072 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	
nvcsched.exe	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcsched.exe	1068	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	1.00	128.00 kB (131_072 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	
nvcoas.exe	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcoas.exe	2212	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	5, 2, 0, 1	126.50 kB (129_536 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	
cclaw.exe	c:\norman\nvc\bin\cclaw.exe	2384	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 18:57	Inte tillgängligt	108.00 kB (110_592 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	
icq.exe	c:\program\icq\icq.exe	2892	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 19:00	2002a Beta	1.96 MB (2_054_213 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	
rnathchk.exe	c:\program\delade filer\real\update_ob\rnathchk.exe	3736	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 19:07	7.0.0.1134	56.04 kB (57_389 byte)	2002-09-21 19:22	
msn6.exe	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msn6.exe	2348	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-08 19:33	7.02.0005.2201	92.00 kB (94_208 byte)	2002-06-17 15:21	
acrord32.exe	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\acrord32.exe	188	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-09 00:53	5.0.5.2001092400	3.71 MB (3_891_268 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	
iexplore.exe	c:\program\internet explorer\iexplore.exe	3612	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-09 09:31	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	89.00 kB (91_136 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	
notepad.exe	c:\windows\system32\notepad.exe	2808	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-09 11:34	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	65.00 kB (66_560 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	
helpsvc.exe	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpsvc.exe	3072	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-09 11:48	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	687.00 kB (703_488 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	
helpctr.exe	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpctr.exe	3764	8	204800	1413120	2002-10-09 11:55	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	725.00 kB (742_400 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	
wmiprvse.exe	Inte tillgängligt	1880	8	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	2002-10-09 11:55	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt	Inte tillgängligt


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

[Inlästa moduler]

Namn	Version	Storlek	Fildatum	Tillverkare	Sökväg	
smss	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	44.50 kB (45_568 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\smss.exe	
ntdll	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	657.50 kB (673_280 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll	
winlogon	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	504.50 kB (516_608 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe	
kernel32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	922.00 kB (944_128 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll	
msvcrt	7.0.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	315.50 kB (323_072 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll	
advapi32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	607.50 kB (622_080 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll	
rpcrt4	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	518.00 kB (530_432 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll	
gdi32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	244.50 kB (250_368 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll	
user32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	547.00 kB (560_128 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\user32.dll	
userenv	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	652.50 kB (668_160 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\userenv.dll	
nddeapi	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	15.00 kB (15_360 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nddeapi.dll	
crypt32	5.131.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	547.50 kB (560_640 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll	
msasn1	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	50.00 kB (51_200 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll	
secur32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	51.00 kB (52_224 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\secur32.dll	
winsta	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	47.00 kB (48_128 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winsta.dll	
profmap	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	28.00 kB (28_672 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\profmap.dll	
netapi32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	302.00 kB (309_248 byte)	2002-10-05 18:31	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netapi32.dll	
regapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	43.00 kB (44_032 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\regapi.dll	
ws2_32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	73.50 kB (75_264 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll	
ws2help	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	18.50 kB (18_944 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll	
authz	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	50.00 kB (51_200 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\authz.dll	
psapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	17.00 kB (17_408 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\psapi.dll	
version	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	16.00 kB (16_384 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\version.dll	
setupapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	918.50 kB (940_544 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\setupapi.dll	
msgina	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	946.00 kB (968_704 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msgina.dll	
shell32	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	7.96 MB (8_344_064 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll	
shlwapi	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	392.50 kB (401_920 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll	
comctl32	5.82 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	544.00 kB (557_056 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll	
odbc32	3.520.9030.0	196.00 kB (200_704 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\odbc32.dll	
comdlg32	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	254.00 kB (260_096 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll	
comctl32	6.0 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	900.00 kB (921_600 byte)	2002-09-30 23:08	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.10.0_x-ww_f7fb5805\comctl32.dll	
odbcint	3.520.7713.0	92.00 kB (94_208 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\odbcint.dll	
shsvcs	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	113.50 kB (116_224 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll	
sfc	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	4.00 kB (4_096 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll	
sfc_os	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	129.50 kB (132_608 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\sfc_os.dll	
wintrust	5.131.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	163.00 kB (166_912 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll	
ole32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	1.12 MB (1_169_920 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll	
imagehlp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	124.00 kB (126_976 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll	
apphelp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	109.00 kB (111_616 byte)	2002-10-05 18:22	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\apphelp.dll	
winscard	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	91.00 kB (93_184 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winscard.dll	
wtsapi32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	17.00 kB (17_408 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wtsapi32.dll	
sxs	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	658.00 kB (673_792 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\sxs.dll	
winmm	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	168.00 kB (172_032 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll	
uxtheme	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	199.00 kB (203_776 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll	
cscdll	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	87.50 kB (89_600 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cscdll.dll	
wlnotify	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	85.00 kB (87_040 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wlnotify.dll	
winspool	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	129.50 kB (132_608 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winspool.drv	
mpr	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	54.50 kB (55_808 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mpr.dll	
rsaenh	5.1.2600.1029 (xpsp1.020426-1800)	130.50 kB (133_632 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rsaenh.dll	
samlib	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	53.50 kB (54_784 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\samlib.dll	
cscui	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	303.00 kB (310_272 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cscui.dll	
ntmarta	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	109.50 kB (112_128 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ntmarta.dll	
wldap32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	165.00 kB (168_960 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wldap32.dll	
msv1_0	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	106.00 kB (108_544 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll	
wdmaud	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	21.50 kB (22_016 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv	
msacm32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	20.00 kB (20_480 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv	
msacm32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	65.50 kB (67_072 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll	
midimap	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	17.50 kB (17_920 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll	
comres	Inte tillgängligt	784.50 kB (803_328 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Inte tillgängligt	c:\windows\system32\comres.dll	
oleaut32	3.50.5016.0	556.00 kB (569_344 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll	
clbcatq	2001.12.4414.42	457.50 kB (468_480 byte)	2002-08-20 18:18	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\clbcatq.dll	
services	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	99.00 kB (101_376 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\services.exe	
scesrv	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	297.50 kB (304_640 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\scesrv.dll	
umpnpmgr	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	105.00 kB (107_520 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll	
ncobjapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	41.50 kB (42_496 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ncobjapi.dll	
eventlog	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	48.00 kB (49_152 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll	
lsass	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	11.50 kB (11_776 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe	
lsasrv	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	656.50 kB (672_256 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\lsasrv.dll	
samsrv	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	412.00 kB (421_888 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\samsrv.dll	
cryptdll	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	28.50 kB (29_184 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cryptdll.dll	
dnsapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	136.00 kB (139_264 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll	
ntdsapi	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	63.00 kB (64_512 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ntdsapi.dll	
msprivs	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	44.00 kB (45_056 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msprivs.dll	
kerberos	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	266.50 kB (272_896 byte)	2002-10-05 18:25	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll	
netlogon	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	390.00 kB (399_360 byte)	2002-10-05 18:31	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll	
w32time	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	160.50 kB (164_352 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\w32time.dll	
msvcp60	6.00.8972.0	392.05 kB (401_462 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msvcp60.dll	
iphlpapi	5.1.2600.2 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	81.00 kB (82_944 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll	
schannel	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	133.50 kB (136_704 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\schannel.dll	
wdigest	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	45.50 kB (46_592 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wdigest.dll	
scecli	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	174.00 kB (178_176 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll	
ipsecsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	151.50 kB (155_136 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ipsecsvc.dll	
oakley	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	321.50 kB (329_216 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\oakley.dll	
winipsec	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	25.00 kB (25_600 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winipsec.dll	
pstorsvc	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	25.00 kB (25_600 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\pstorsvc.dll	
mswsock	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	225.00 kB (230_400 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll	
wshtcpip	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	17.00 kB (17_408 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wshtcpip.dll	
psbase	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	81.50 kB (83_456 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\psbase.dll	
dssenh	5.1.2600.1029 (xpsp1.020426-1800)	122.00 kB (124_928 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dssenh.dll	
cryptnet	5.131.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	52.00 kB (53_248 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll	
svchost	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	12.50 kB (12_800 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	
rpcss	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	254.50 kB (260_608 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll	
winrnr	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	14.50 kB (14_848 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winrnr.dll	
rasadhlp	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	6.00 kB (6_144 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll	
dhcpcsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	97.00 kB (99_328 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.dll	
wzcsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	258.50 kB (264_704 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wzcsvc.dll	
rtutils	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	39.00 kB (39_936 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll	
wmi	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	5.50 kB (5_632 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll	
esent	5.1.2468.0 (Lab03_N(jliem).010306-1456)	996.50 kB (1_020_416 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\esent.dll	
rastls	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	89.00 kB (91_136 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rastls.dll	
atl	3.00.9435	73.06 kB (74_810 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\atl.dll	
cryptui	5.131.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	463.00 kB (474_112 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll	
wininet	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	585.50 kB (599_552 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll	
mprapi	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	77.50 kB (79_360 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mprapi.dll	
activeds	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	177.50 kB (181_760 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\activeds.dll	
adsldpc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	136.50 kB (139_776 byte)	2002-10-05 18:22	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\adsldpc.dll	
rasapi32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	212.00 kB (217_088 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rasapi32.dll	
rasman	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	54.50 kB (55_808 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rasman.dll	
tapi32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	161.50 kB (165_376 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\tapi32.dll	
raschap	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	56.50 kB (57_856 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\raschap.dll	
schedsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	156.00 kB (159_744 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll	
msidle	6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)	5.00 kB (5_120 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msidle.dll	
audiosrv	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	38.00 kB (38_912 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll	
wkssvc	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	118.00 kB (120_832 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wkssvc.dll	
qmgr	6.2.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	216.00 kB (221_184 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll	
shfolder	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	22.00 kB (22_528 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shfolder.dll	
winhttp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	303.00 kB (310_272 byte)	2002-10-05 18:32	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\winhttp.dll	
cryptsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	52.00 kB (53_248 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll	
certcli	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	186.00 kB (190_464 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\certcli.dll	
ersvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	19.00 kB (19_456 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ersvc.dll	
es	2001.12.4414.46	220.00 kB (225_280 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\es.dll	
pchsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	29.00 kB (29_696 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\pchsvc.dll	
srvsvc	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	85.00 kB (87_040 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\srvsvc.dll	
msgsvc	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	33.50 kB (34_304 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll	
seclogon	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	20.50 kB (20_992 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\seclogon.dll	
sens	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	35.50 kB (36_352 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\sens.dll	
srsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	155.00 kB (158_720 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll	
powrprof	6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)	14.50 kB (14_848 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll	
trkwks	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	80.00 kB (81_920 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\trkwks.dll	
wmisvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	99.50 kB (101_888 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll	
wbemcomn	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	210.00 kB (215_040 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll	
vssapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	399.50 kB (409_088 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\vssapi.dll	
mspmspsv	8.0.1.20	46.00 kB (47_104 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mspmspsv.dll	
wuauserv	5.4.3630.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	9.00 kB (9_216 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wuauserv.dll	
wuaueng	5.4.3630.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	185.00 kB (189_440 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wuaueng.dll	
advpack	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	90.00 kB (92_160 byte)	2002-10-05 18:22	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\advpack.dll	
browser	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	48.00 kB (49_152 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\browser.dll	
comsvcs	2001.12.4414.46	1.12 MB (1_172_992 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\comsvcs.dll	
mtxclu	2001.12.4414.42	60.00 kB (61_440 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mtxclu.dll	
wsock32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	23.00 kB (23_552 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wsock32.dll	
colbact	2001.12.4414.42	55.50 kB (56_832 byte)	2002-08-20 18:18	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\colbact.dll	
clusapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	53.00 kB (54_272 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\clusapi.dll	
resutils	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	53.50 kB (54_784 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\resutils.dll	
mtxoci	2001.12.4414.42	82.00 kB (83_968 byte)	2002-08-20 18:18	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mtxoci.dll	
termsrv	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	195.50 kB (200_192 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll	
icaapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	9.00 kB (9_216 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\icaapi.dll	
mstlsapi	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	101.50 kB (103_936 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mstlsapi.dll	
netman	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	150.50 kB (154_112 byte)	2002-10-05 18:31	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netman.dll	
netshell	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	1.55 MB (1_624_576 byte)	2002-10-05 18:31	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netshell.dll	
credui	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	155.50 kB (159_232 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\credui.dll	
wbemcore	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	469.00 kB (480_256 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemcore.dll	
esscli	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	230.00 kB (235_520 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\esscli.dll	
fastprox	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	552.00 kB (565_248 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll	
wmiutils	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	95.50 kB (97_792 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiutils.dll	
repdrvfs	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	135.00 kB (138_240 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\repdrvfs.dll	
wmiprvsd	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	399.00 kB (408_576 byte)	2002-10-05 18:37	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvsd.dll	
wbemess	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	253.00 kB (259_072 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemess.dll	
upnp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	117.50 kB (120_320 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\upnp.dll	
ssdpapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	26.50 kB (27_136 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ssdpapi.dll	
hnetcfg	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	235.50 kB (241_152 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll	
netcfgx	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	570.50 kB (584_192 byte)	2002-10-05 18:31	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netcfgx.dll	
rasmans	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	155.00 kB (158_720 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rasmans.dll	
tapisrv	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	228.50 kB (233_984 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll	
rastapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	53.00 kB (54_272 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rastapi.dll	
unimdm	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	184.50 kB (188_928 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\unimdm.tsp	
uniplat	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	13.50 kB (13_824 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\uniplat.dll	
unimdmat	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	70.00 kB (71_680 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\unimdmat.dll	
modemui	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	142.50 kB (145_920 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\modemui.dll	
kmddsp	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	31.50 kB (32_256 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\kmddsp.tsp	
ndptsp	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	52.00 kB (53_248 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ndptsp.tsp	
ipconf	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	16.00 kB (16_384 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ipconf.tsp	
h323	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	247.00 kB (252_928 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\h323.tsp	
hidphone	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	27.50 kB (28_160 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\hidphone.tsp	
hid	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	22.00 kB (22_528 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\hid.dll	
rasppp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	189.00 kB (193_536 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rasppp.dll	
ntlsapi	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	6.50 kB (6_656 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ntlsapi.dll	
rasdlg	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	624.00 kB (638_976 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rasdlg.dll	
qmgrprxy	6.2.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	17.00 kB (17_408 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\qmgrprxy.dll	
sensapi	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	6.00 kB (6_144 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\sensapi.dll	
ncprov	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	59.00 kB (60_416 byte)	2002-10-05 18:31	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\ncprov.dll	
msxml3	8.30.9926.0	1.07 MB (1_122_304 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll	
licdll	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	359.00 kB (367_616 byte)	2002-09-09 14:07	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\licdll.dll	
mlang	6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)	563.50 kB (577_024 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mlang.dll	
wbemsvc	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	47.00 kB (48_128 byte)	2002-08-20 18:18	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll	
catsrvut	2001.12.4414.46	569.00 kB (582_656 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\catsrvut.dll	
mfcsubs	2001.12.4414.42	20.50 kB (20_992 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mfcsubs.dll	
msi	2.0.2600.1106	1.99 MB (2_086_400 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msi.dll	
cabinet	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	58.50 kB (59_904 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cabinet.dll	
urlmon	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	445.00 kB (455_680 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll	
catsrv	2001.12.4414.42	210.00 kB (215_040 byte)	2002-08-20 18:18	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\catsrv.dll	
explorer	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	981.00 kB (1_004_544 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\explorer.exe	
browseui	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	998.00 kB (1_021_952 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\browseui.dll	
shdocvw	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	1.28 MB (1_340_928 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll	
themeui	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	376.00 kB (385_024 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll	
msimg32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	4.50 kB (4_608 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msimg32.dll	
msutb	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	178.50 kB (182_784 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msutb.dll	
msctf	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	260.50 kB (266_752 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msctf.dll	
linkinfo	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	15.00 kB (15_360 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll	
ntshrui	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	134.50 kB (137_728 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll	
webcheck	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	253.50 kB (259_584 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll	
stobject	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	115.00 kB (117_760 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\stobject.dll	
batmeter	6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)	26.50 kB (27_136 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\batmeter.dll	
printui	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	514.50 kB (526_848 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\printui.dll	
cfgmgr32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	16.50 kB (16_896 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cfgmgr32.dll	
shdoclc	6.00.2715.400	543.50 kB (556_544 byte)	2002-07-23 09:08	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shdoclc.dll	
drprov	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	11.50 kB (11_776 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\drprov.dll	
ntlanman	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	37.50 kB (38_400 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ntlanman.dll	
netui0	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	73.50 kB (75_264 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netui0.dll	
netui1	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	225.00 kB (230_400 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netui1.dll	
netrap	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	10.50 kB (10_752 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\netrap.dll	
davclnt	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	21.50 kB (22_016 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\davclnt.dll	
browselc	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	63.00 kB (64_512 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\browselc.dll	
duser	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	257.50 kB (263_680 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\duser.dll	
panmap	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	10.00 kB (10_240 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\panmap.dll	
mscms	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	66.50 kB (68_096 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mscms.dll	
msieftp	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	225.50 kB (230_912 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msieftp.dll	
wzshlstb	4.1 (32-bit)	20.07 kB (20_552 byte)	2001-11-27 07:10	WinZip Computing, Inc.	c:\program\winzip\wzshlstb.dll	
nvcse	5	60.00 kB (61_440 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Norman Data Defense Systems	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcse.dll	
psicon	5.0.1	91.00 kB (93_184 byte)	2002-09-23 17:28	Adobe Systems, Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\photoshop 5.0\psicon.dll	
spoolsv	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	50.00 kB (51_200 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe	
spoolss	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	65.00 kB (66_560 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\spoolss.dll	
localspl	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	291.00 kB (297_984 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\localspl.dll	
cnbjmon	5.1.2503.0 (Lab06_N.010129-0357)	46.00 kB (47_104 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\cnbjmon.dll	
e_sl2312	2, 11, 0, 0	59.11 kB (60_532 byte)	2000-08-10 04:11	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	c:\windows\system32\e_sl2312.dll	
ebpmon2	2, 16, 0, 0	60.15 kB (61_598 byte)	2002-09-20 18:55	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	c:\windows\system32\ebpmon2.dll	
pjlmon	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	12.50 kB (12_800 byte)	2001-09-06 22:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\pjlmon.dll	
tcpmon	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	40.00 kB (40_960 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\tcpmon.dll	
usbmon	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	14.50 kB (14_848 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\usbmon.dll	
win32spl	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	97.00 kB (99_328 byte)	2002-09-30 22:50	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\win32spl.dll	
inetpp	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	66.50 kB (68_096 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\inetpp.dll	
icmp	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	3.00 kB (3_072 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\icmp.dll	
zlh	Inte tillgängligt	68.00 kB (69_632 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\zlh.exe	
noemrc	Inte tillgängligt	168.00 kB (172_032 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\noemrc.dll	
ndlg	Inte tillgängligt	140.00 kB (143_360 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\ndlg.dll	
npipe	Inte tillgängligt	56.00 kB (57_344 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\npipe.dll	
incd	3.18.0	848.00 kB (868_352 byte)	2002-09-19 23:28	Copyright (C) ahead software gmbh and its licensors	c:\program\ahead\incd\incd.exe	
res	3.18.0	440.00 kB (450_560 byte)	2002-09-19 23:28	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\ahead\incd\res.dll	
perfos	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	23.50 kB (24_064 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\perfos.dll	
realsched	0.1.0.1566	148.04 kB (151_597 byte)	2002-09-21 19:22	RealNetworks, Inc.	c:\program\delade filer\real\update_ob\realsched.exe


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

ctfmon	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	13.00 kB (13 312 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	
msmsgs	4.7.0104	1.44 MB (1 511 696 byte)	2002-09-19 16:52	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\messenger\msmsgs.exe	
msgslang	4.7.0104	216.27 kB (221 456 byte)	2002-09-19 09:43	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\messenger\msgslang.dll	
rtcimsp	4.0.3599.0 (Lab02_N(ntvbl02).020107-1351)	198.35 kB (203 112 byte)	2002-06-03 10:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\messen~1\rtcimsp.dll	
rtcdll	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	536.00 kB (548 864 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rtcdll.dll	
termmgr	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	335.50 kB (343 552 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\termmgr.dll	
quartz	6.04.2600.1106	1.09 MB (1 144 832 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll	
dxmrtp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	783.50 kB (802 304 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dxmrtp.dll	
msvfw32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	111.50 kB (114 176 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msvfw32.dll	
dsound	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	331.00 kB (338 944 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll	
devenum	6.04.2600.0	50.50 kB (51 712 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\devenum.dll	
dpnhupnp	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	55.00 kB (56 320 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dpnhupnp.dll	
wbemprox	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	27.50 kB (28 160 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll	
mshtml	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	2.70 MB (2 833 920 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll	
dpnlobby	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	37.50 kB (38 400 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dpnlobby.dll	
dplayx	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	208.00 kB (212 992 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dplayx.dll	
rundll32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	31.00 kB (31 744 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe	
nvmctray	6.13.10.4071	48.00 kB (49 152 byte)	2002-09-19 12:29	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll	
sagent2	2, 1, 0, 0	88.00 kB (90 112 byte)	2002-09-20 18:43	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	c:\program\delade filer\epson\ebapi\sagent2.exe	
ebapi2	1, 3, 0, 0	136.00 kB (139 264 byte)	2002-09-20 18:43	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	c:\windows\system32\ebapi2.dll	
ebplpt	2, 16, 0, 0	217.50 kB (222 720 byte)	2002-09-20 18:43	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	c:\program\delade filer\epson\ebapi\ebplpt.dll	
mdm	7.00.9064.9150	264.00 kB (270 336 byte)	2001-02-23 09:07	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\delade filer\microsoft shared\vs7debug\mdm.exe	
mnmsrvc	4.4.3400	32.00 kB (32 768 byte)	2002-08-20 18:20	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mnmsrvc.exe	
nmcom	4.4.3400	68.00 kB (69 632 byte)	2002-10-05 18:32	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\nmcom.dll	
mst120	4.4.3400	244.00 kB (249 856 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\mst120.dll	
nmas	4.4.3400	212.00 kB (217 088 byte)	2002-10-05 18:32	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\nmas.dll	
nmasnt	4.4.3400	20.00 kB (20 480 byte)	2002-10-05 18:32	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\nmasnt.dll	
h323cc	4.4.3400	52.00 kB (53 248 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\h323cc.dll	
callcont	4.4.3400	352.00 kB (360 448 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\callcont.dll	
nac	4.4.3400	204.00 kB (208 896 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\nac.dll	
dcap32	4.4.3400	40.00 kB (40 960 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\netmeeting\dcap32.dll	
zanda	Inte tillgängligt	260.00 kB (266 240 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\zanda.exe	
npt	Inte tillgängligt	76.00 kB (77 824 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\npt.dll	
nptbin	Inte tillgängligt	80.00 kB (81 920 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nptbin.dll	
nptevlg2	Inte tillgängligt	96.00 kB (98 304 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nptevlg2.dll	
nvcevlog	Inte tillgängligt	21.50 kB (22 016 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcevlog.dll	
nptpop	Inte tillgängligt	88.00 kB (90 112 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nptpop.dll	
nvsvc32	6.13.10.3082	60.00 kB (61 440 byte)	2002-07-16 12:16	NVIDIA Corporation	c:\windows\system32\nvsvc32.exe	
msconf	4.4.3400	64.00 kB (65 536 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msconf.dll	
wiaservc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	309.00 kB (316 416 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wiaservc.dll	
wiavusd	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	142.00 kB (145 408 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wiavusd.dll	
gdiplus	5.1.3101.0 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	1.63 MB (1 703 936 byte)	2002-09-30 23:08	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.10.0_x-ww_712befd8\gdiplus.dll	
actxprxy	6.00.2600.0000 (XPClient.010817-1148)	96.00 kB (98 304 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\actxprxy.dll	
sti	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	60.50 kB (61 952 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\sti.dll	
nymse	Inte tillgängligt	128.00 kB (131 072 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nymse.exe	
nptpipx	Inte tillgängligt	80.00 kB (81 920 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nptpipx.dll	
nvcsched	1.00	128.00 kB (131 072 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Norman Data Defense Systems	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcsched.exe	
nvcoas	5, 2, 0, 1	126.50 kB (129 536 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Norman ASA	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcoas.exe	
nvcioctl	Inte tillgängligt	64.00 kB (65 536 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nvcioctl.dll	
nse_w32	Inte tillgängligt	348.00 kB (356 352 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\nse\nse_w32.dll	
cclaw	Inte tillgängligt	108.00 kB (110 592 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\cclaw.exe	
nfshook	Inte tillgängligt	76.00 kB (77 824 byte)	2002-09-19 18:40	Inte tillgängligt	c:\norman\nvc\bin\nfshook.dll	
icq	2002a Beta	1.96 MB (2 054 213 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	ICQ Inc.	c:\program\icq\icq.exe	
icqwutl	Inte tillgängligt	51.58 kB (52 821 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\icqwutl.dll	
icqcutl	Inte tillgängligt	13.08 kB (13 397 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\icqcutl.dll	
icqrt	Inte tillgängligt	25.58 kB (26 193 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\icqrt.dll	
icqmutl	1, 0, 0, 1	146.09 kB (149 595 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Mirabilis	c:\program\icq\icqmutl.dll	
icqwcom	Inte tillgängligt	44.58 kB (45 653 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\icqwcom.dll	
mfc42	6.00.8665.0	972.05 kB (995 383 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll	
icquiex	1, 0, 0, 1	295.60 kB (302 691 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icquiex.dll	
icqsock	1, 0, 0, 1	52.59 kB (53 855 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqsock.dll	
icqplug	1, 0, 0, 1	164.07 kB (168 009 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqplug.dll	
shimeng	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	59.00 kB (60 416 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shimeng.dll	
aclayers	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	397.00 kB (406 528 byte)	2002-10-05 18:22	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\apppatch\aclayers.dll	
mfc42loc	6.00.8665.0	52.00 kB (53 248 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mfc42loc.dll	
xmlparse	Inte tillgängligt	60.08 kB (61 524 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\xmlparse.dll	
riched32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	3.50 kB (3 584 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\riched32.dll	
riched20	5.30.23.1211	413.50 kB (423 424 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\riched20.dll	
icqhttpcontrol	1, 0, 0, 1	40.10 kB (41 058 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	ICQ Ltd.	c:\program\icq\icqhtt~1.ocx	
icqate32	426	168.08 kB (172 113 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	America Online, Inc.	c:\program\icq\icqate32.dll	
imm32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	101.50 kB (103 936 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll	
icqateres	<<<UNOFFICIAL BUILD>>>	56.08 kB (57 430 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	ICQ, Inc.	c:\program\icq\icqateres.dll	
olepro32	5.0.5014	104.00 kB (106 496 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\olepro32.dll	
icqateima32	<<<UNOFFICIAL BUILD>>>	116.59 kB (119 384 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	ICQ, Inc.	c:\program\icq\icqateima32.dll	
icqhttp	1, 0, 0, 1	96.09 kB (98 393 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqhttp.dll	
icqtslib	1, 0, 0, 1	60.09 kB (61 532 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqtslib.dll	
icqstatm	1, 0, 0, 1	83.12 kB (85 114 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqstatm.dll	
icqinfm	1, 0, 0, 1	85.11 kB (87 157 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqinfm.dll	
icqstun	1, 0, 0, 1	67.62 kB (69 241 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqstun.dll	
icqusr	1, 0, 0, 1	133.11 kB (136 302 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqusr.dll	
icqphon	1, 0, 0, 1	164.11 kB (168 049 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqphon.dll	
icqsms	1, 0, 0, 2	356.60 kB (365 156 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	ICQ	c:\program\icq\icqsms.dll	
icqsmsst	1, 0, 0, 1	68.10 kB (69 734 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqsmsst.dll	
icqhops	1, 0, 0, 1	96.11 kB (98 415 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqhops.dll	
ICQSndCntctLst	1, 0, 0, 10	136.13 kB (139 396 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqsndcntctlst.dll	
icqft	5, 3, 7, 3729	408.12 kB (417 911 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqft.dll	
ICQSimpleApiPlugin	1, 0, 0, 1	49.13 kB (50 313 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqsimpleapiplugin.dll	
icqcool	1, 0, 0, 1	356.10 kB (364 651 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqcool.dll	
xpcs	Inte tillgängligt	24.00 kB (24 576 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\xpcs.dll	
xprt	Inte tillgängligt	124.00 kB (126 976 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\xprt.dll	
icqconlb	1, 0, 0, 1	76.10 kB (77 926 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17 c:\program\icq\icqconlb.dll	
CoolBucky	2.7.5.1147	124.00 kB (126 976 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	America Online, Inc.	c:\program\icq\coolbucky.dll	
xptl	Inte tillgängligt	20.00 kB (20 480 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\icq\xptl.dll	
CoolSocket	2.7.5.1147	32.00 kB (32 768 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	America Online, Inc.	c:\program\icq\coolsocket.dll	
coolbos	2.7.5.1147	120.00 kB (122 880 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	America Online, Inc.	c:\program\icq\coolbos.dll	
coolicq	2.7.5.1147	32.00 kB (32 768 byte)	2002-09-19 21:17	America Online, Inc.	c:\program\icq\coolicq.dll	
rnathchk	7.0.0.1134	56.04 kB (57 389 byte)	2002-09-21 19:22	RealNetworks, Inc.	c:\program\delade filer\real\update_ob\rnathchk.exe	
pncrt	6.0.0.0	272.00 kB (278 528 byte)	2002-09-21 19:22	Real Networks, Inc	c:\windows\system32\pncrt.dll	
athn3270	7.0.0.1134	216.04 kB (221 227 byte)	2002-09-21 19:22	RealNetworks, Inc.	c:\program\delade filer\real\update_ob\athn3270.dll	
msn6	7.02.0005.2201	92.00 kB (94 208 byte)	2002-06-17 15:21	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msn6.exe	
msnmetal	7.02.0005.2201	960.00 kB (983 040 byte)	2002-06-17 15:22	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msnmetal.dll	
pstorec	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	37.00 kB (37 888 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\pstorec.dll	
msnmtllc	7.02.0005.2201	76.00 kB (77 824 byte)	2002-06-17 10:59	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msnmtllc.dll	
logonmgr	7.02.0005.2201	240.00 kB (245 760 byte)	2002-06-17 10:58	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\logonmgr.dll	
popc	7.02.0005.2201	92.00 kB (94 208 byte)	2002-06-17 10:58	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\popc.dll	
ksuser	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	4.00 kB (4 096 byte)	2002-09-19 18:20	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ksuser.dll	
msadp32	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	13.00 kB (13 312 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msadp32.acm	
msxml	8.0.6730.0	483.77 kB (495 376 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msxml.dll	
msimtf	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	140.50 kB (143 872 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msimtf.dll	
msafd	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	3.50 kB (3 584 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msafd.dll	
jscript	5.6.0.6626	580.03 kB (593 948 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll	
msls31	3.10.349.0	143.00 kB (146 432 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msls31.dll	
msmom	7.02.0005.2201	356.00 kB (364 544 byte)	2002-06-17 15:21	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msmom.dll	
msnspell	7.02.0005.2201	92.00 kB (94 208 byte)	2002-06-17 10:59	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msnspell.dll	
msdbx	7.02.0005.2201	60.00 kB (61 440 byte)	2002-06-17 10:59	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\msn\msncorefiles\msdbx.dll	
iepeers	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	226.00 kB (231 424 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\iepeers.dll	
security	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	5.50 kB (5 632 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\security.dll	
digest	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	54.00 kB (55 296 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\digest.dll	
imgutil	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	29.50 kB (30 208 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\imgutil.dll	
mshtmled	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	430.00 kB (440 320 byte)	2002-10-05 18:29	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll	
pngfilt	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	33.50 kB (34 304 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\pngfilt.dll	
acrord32	5.0.5.2001092400	3.71 MB (3 891 268 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\acrord32.exe	
cooltype	4.04.26	1.38 MB (1 441 792 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems, Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\cooltype.dll	
oledlg	1.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	115.00 kB (117 760 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\oledlg.dll	
opp	1.01.00	84.00 kB (86 016 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\opp.dll	
bib	1.0.20	144.00 kB (147 456 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems, Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\bib.dll	
acelite	1.02.00	388.00 kB (397 312 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems, Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\acelite.dll	
agm	4.04.26	1.09 MB (1 138 688 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems, Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\agm.dll	
acspecfc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	214.00 kB (219 136 byte)	2002-10-05 18:22	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\apppatch\acspecfc.dll	
ddraw	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	247.50 kB (253 440 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ddraw.dll	
dciman32	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	7.50 kB (7 680 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dciman32.dll	
atmlib	5.1 Build 225	26.50 kB (27 136 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Adobe Systems	c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll	
ADMPlugin	2.82ac22 2001.05.04-0720h.51s	872.00 kB (892 928 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\spplugins\admplugin.apl	
ExpressViews	1.1	196.00 kB (200 704 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\spplugins\expressviews.apl	
acrofill	5.0.5.2001101200	636.08 kB (651 342 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\acrofill.api	
escript	5.0.5.2001091200	632.07 kB (647 244 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\escript.api	
ewh32	5.0.5.2001091000	68.07 kB (69 706 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\ewh32.api	
hls	5.0.0.2001031500	52.06 kB (53 312 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\hls.api	
docbox	1.0.0.36	396.27 kB (405 776 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	InterTrust Technologies Corporation, Inc.	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\intertrust\docbox.api	
movie	5.0.0.2001031500	268.07 kB (274 506 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems, Inc.	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\movie\movie.api	
reflow	5.0.5.2001091000	244.07 kB (249 930 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\reflow.api	
webbuy	5.0.5.2001091000	420.07 kB (430 154 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\webbuy.api	
weblink	5.0.5.2001091000	104.07 kB (106 572 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\weblink.api	
wha	5.0.5.2001091000	68.00 kB (69 632 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\plug_ins\wha.api	
WHA Library	1.0.0.0	168.00 kB (172 032 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34	Adobe Systems Incorporated	c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\wha library.dll	
iexplore	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	89.00 kB (91 136 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\internet explorer\iexplore.exe	
AcroIEHelper	1, 0, 0, 1	36.92 kB (37 808 byte)	2002-09-19 23:34 c:\program\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader\activex\acroiehelper.ocx	
msohev	10.0.2609	77.41 kB (79 264 byte)	2001-02-13 07:59	Microsoft Corporation	c:\program\microsoft office\office10\msohev.dll	
shgina	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	61.50 kB (62 976 byte)	2002-10-05 18:34	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\shgina.dll	
wiashext	5.1.2600.0 (XPClient.010817-1148)	555.50 kB (568 832 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\wiashext.dll	
vbscript	5.6.0.7426	468.03 kB (479 261 byte)	2002-10-05 18:36	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll	
flash	6,0,47,0	788.00 kB (806 912 byte)	2002-07-30 05:36	Macromedia, Inc.	c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\flash.ocx	
ddrawex	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	23.50 kB (24 064 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\ddrawex.dll	
npjpi141	1, 4, 1, 0	60.10 kB (61 545 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	JavaSoft / Sun Microsystems, Inc.	c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\npjpi141.dll	
jpiexp32	1, 4, 1, 0	68.11 kB (69 740 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	JavaSoft / Sun Microsystems	c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\jpiexp32.dll	
jpishare	1, 4, 1, 0	60.10 kB (61 547 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59 c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\jpishare.dll	
jvm	Inte tillgängligt	1.11 MB (1 167 473 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re14~1.1\bin\client\jvm.dll	
hpi	Inte tillgängligt	28.10 kB (28 779 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re14~1.1\bin\hpi.dll	
verify	Inte tillgängligt	52.09 kB (53 345 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re14~1.1\bin\verify.dll	
java	Inte tillgängligt	100.10 kB (102 503 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re14~1.1\bin\java.dll	
zip	Inte tillgängligt	52.10 kB (53 352 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re14~1.1\bin\zip.dll	
awt	Inte tillgängligt	868.10 kB (888 930 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\awt.dll	
fontmanager	Inte tillgängligt	320.12 kB (327 799 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\fontmanager.dll	
d3dim	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	426.00 kB (436 224 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\d3dim.dll	
jpicom32	1, 4, 1, 0	68.10 kB (69 737 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59 c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\jpicom32.dll	
net	Inte tillgängligt	56.10 kB (57 443 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\net.dll	
dcpr	Inte tillgängligt	136.10 kB (139 363 byte)	2002-09-20 00:59	Inte tillgängligt	c:\program\java\j2re1.4.1\bin\dcpr.dll	
dispex	5.6.0.6626	44.03 kB (45 083 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dispex.dll	
dxtrans	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	190.00 kB (194 560 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dxtrans.dll	
dxtmsft	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	330.00 kB (337 920 byte)	2002-10-05 18:23	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\dxtmsft.dll	
msrating	6.00.2800.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	129.00 kB (132 096 byte)	2002-10-05 18:30	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msrating.dll	
msratelc	6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)	61.50 kB (62 976 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\msratelc.dll	
srchui	1.00	780.06 kB (798 782 byte)	2002-10-05 18:35	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\srchasst\srchui.dll	
oleacc	4.2.5406.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	159.50 kB (163 328 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\oleacc.dll	
srchctls	1.00	104.06 kB (106 562 byte)	2002-08-20 18:21	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\srchasst\srchctls.dll	
plugin	6.00.2600.0000 (xpclient.010817-1148)	67.00 kB (68 608 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\plugin.ocx	
notepad	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	65.00 kB (66 560 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\notepad.exe	
helpsvc	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	687.00 kB (703 488 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpsvc.exe	
hcappres	5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)	7.00 kB (7 168 byte)	2002-08-20 18:20	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\hcappres.dll	
itss	5.2.3644.0	119.50 kB (122 368 byte)	2002-09-23 13:15	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\itss.dll	
helpctr	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	725.00 kB (742 400 byte)	2002-10-05 18:24	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpctr.exe	
pchshell	5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)	95.50 kB (97 792 byte)	2002-10-05 18:33	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\pchshell.dll	
msinfo	7, 0, 0, 0	341.00 kB (349 184 byte)	2002-08-20 18:20 c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\msinfo.dll	
mfc42u	6.00.8665.0	972.05 kB (995 384 byte)	2001-09-07 14:00	Microsoft Corporation	c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Phew!!!!

Well, not exactly what I was looking for 

Could you go to the MSINFO32 again, but when you click on Software Enviroment folder on the left, another set of folders on the right should appear. The one for Startup Programs is the only one we need.

To reinstall DirectX, go here and download it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

You have an uptodate driver, for the video card.

eddie


----------



## disa (Oct 8, 2002)

sory about that here come the info:
Adobe Gamma Loader	adobe gamma loader.exe	All Users	Gemensam autostart
Adobe Gamma Loader	c:\program\delade~1\adobe\calibr~1\adobeg~1.exe	All Users	Gemensam autostart
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe	c:\program\delade~1\adobe\calibr~1\adobeg~1.exe	All Users	Gemensam autostart
CTFMON.EXE	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	NT INSTANS\SYSTEM	HKU\S-1-5-18\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CTFMON.EXE	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	NT INSTANS\LOKAL TJÄNST	HKU\S-1-5-19\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CTFMON.EXE	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	NT INSTANS\NETWORK SERVICE	HKU\S-1-5-20\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CTFMON.EXE	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	EOS-1972C9S21CI\fuj	HKU\S-1-5-21-1229272821-651377827-839522115-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CTFMON.EXE	c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe	.DEFAULT	HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2	c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\e_srcv02.exe	All Users	Gemensam autostart
InCD	c:\program\ahead\incd\incd.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MSMSGS	"c:\program\messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background	EOS-1972C9S21CI\fuj	HKU\S-1-5-21-1229272821-651377827-839522115-1004\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Office	c:\program\micros~2\office10\osa.exe -b -l	All Users	Gemensam autostart
Mirabilis ICQ	c:\program\icq\ndetect.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NeroCheck	c:\windows\system32\nerocheck.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Norman ZANDA	c:\norman\nvc\bin\zlh.exe /load /splash	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe nvqtwk,nvcpldaemon initialize	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QuickTime Task	"c:\program\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TkBellExe	c:\program\delade filer\real\update_ob\realsched.exe -osboot	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT INSTANS\SYSTEM	Autostart
desktop	desktop.ini	EOS-1972C9S21CI\fuj	Autostart
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Autostart
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Gemensam autostart
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats okay 

Adobe Gamma Loader Adjusts monitor colours across all programs, including Photoshop. It is needed by some graphics professionals who want their monitor calibrated. Most home users will not need it. In my case I can verify this as Photoshop loads fine

CTFMON.EXE: CTFMon is involved with the language/alternative input services in Office XP. CTFMON.exe will continue to put itself back into MSConfig when you run the Office XP apps as long as the Text Services and Speech applets in the Control Panel are enabled. Not required if you don't need these features. For more info on ctfmon see here

http://support.microsoft.com/suppor...ctfmon&rnk=1&src=DHCS_MSPSS_gn_SRCH&SPR=OFFXP

EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2: According to the Epson info: "Use this utility to automatically check for errors and also check the level of ink remaining." This utility can also be started on demand when about to print as follows: File menu > Print to bring up the print dialog box. Click on the Properties button which will bring up a display with 4 tabs. Click the Utility tab to get a list of utilities that can be executed including the Status Monitor 3 Environment Check

InCD: Ahead InCD packet writing software

MSMSGS: MSN Messenger utility. If you don't use MSN Messenger, this can be annoying. Available via Start -> ProgramsGo to MS Messenger > Tools > Options > Preferences and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts"

Microsoft Office: Resource hog that launches common Microsoft Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it isn't required anyway

Mirabilis ICQ: If connected to the internet, automatically runs up ICQ. Convenience more than anything. ICQ can be started from Start -> Programs

NeroCheck: Associated with "Nero Burning Rom" CD writing software. Works fine without it

Norman ZANDA: Your AV scanner?

NvCplDaemon: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards - seen a d a flashing screen. Disable if you overlock your card

QuickTime Task: System Tray access to Apple's "Quick Time" viewer from version 5 onwards

TkBellExe: Application Scheduler installed along with RealOne Player. Once installed, it runs independently of RealOne Player. See here for more information, including how to disable it

http://www.mikescomputerinfo.com/TkBellExe.htm

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system

go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

Have you reinstalled DirectX, as per my link above?

eddie


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

> Have you reinstalled DirectX, as per my link above?


No can do eddie, the user is running xp, link only good for win9x,me,2k.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks brian.

Never really noticed that before, just knew I could do it with my Win2000 

eddie


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

I would guess the only option is windows update for xp


----------

